# Bianchi 928 L'una



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone have expereince with a L'una? I have an '06 model that has been the best bike that I've ever owned. I have over 17,000 miles on it and it's been virtually trouble free. The only issue had been the original seatpost that needed replacement. Please share your experience.


----------



## Green Machine (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad to hear you're enjoying your L'una so much! I actually have two of them (long story!): An original 2004 Special Edition (with_ all_ of the matching white carbon parts - cranks, stem, et cetera), and a 2006. (I'm actually just about to list the 2004 L'una for sale because it's being neglected.) I have nothing but great things to say about this model - it's simply a stunning bike that rides and handles extremely well. Gorgeous Italian styling - the silver coated white carbon completely sets it apart from anything else on the road! When I ride mine even little kids call out, "Woah, that's cool, mister!" ;o)


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

Girlfriend's bike. Long story but it spent a lot of time attached to a cycle ops trainer. Bottom bracket cracked. Not uncommon problem on 928 monocoques. Perhaps it's a bad idea to attach a carbon frame to a trainer. Very sad. Bianchi has been great about replacing it and sent us a white 928 T Cube but nothing looks like the L'una and she wants to keep it with its crack on the trainer because its so purdy!


----------

